
Facebook is building brain-computer interfaces for typing and skin-hearing - sethbannon
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/19/facebook-brain-interface/?hn
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14150195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14150195).

